# group of 4 or 4+ young kids = suicide ride



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

yesterday, picked up 5 young girls when 1.2 surge.
I did not know it was a group of 5 girls until they showed up.
My heart told me that college kids need to save money for a ride, plus it was in surge hrs. So I accept them
but after it, I told myself :" NEVER PICK UP GROUP OF 4 OR MORE YOUNG KIDS, NEVER!! NO MATTER HOW BIG THE SURGE IS!"
they were just like those bad kids I gave rides before, noisy, turned on my radio without asking, turned up my temperature control without asking, no respect at all. And for sure, door slammers. 
SO, no more group of kids in my car from now!!!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

My worst ride was a group of teenage girls going downtown on a Saturday night. Everything you mentioned and more... singing profane lyrics, dancing, screaming, taking selfies, and blasting my radio. I sat there for twenty miles and kept my mouth shut. Then they 1-starred me. Never again. Any kids pull something like that and I will pull over and let them out. Then I'm contacting Uber to report a safety issue.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I speak German fairly well, I had 3 Swiss teenage girls in my car my 2nd weekend. They were being rude about my hat and complaining about Americans. I turned around at a light and asked them how their mother would like their behaviour in my best Plattdeutsch accent. Priceless expressions.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

hao said:


> I did not know it was a group of 5 girls until they showed up.


*NEVER*:

p/u more people than you have seat belts for ... it's illegal in all states. Plus if you get in an accident, you'll likely lose a lot more than Uber access
allow pax to bring baby or small child unless then have a car seat
p/u unaccompanied minor ... you'd hate to be the last person to see them before they disappeared


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Picks of the bodies or it didn't happen.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> *NEVER*:
> 
> p/u more people than you have seat belts for ... it's illegal in all states. Plus if you get in an accident, you'll likely lose a lot more than Uber access
> allow pax to bring baby or small child unless then have a car seat
> p/u unaccompanied minor ... you'd hate to be the last person to see them before they disappeared


#3.....Pfft....please. With what Uber pays us KNR is just another way to make money off the Uber experience.


----------



## Sean76 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yea I just got a 1 star rating from 3 ******bag kids that went 4 blocks.....they will never ride in my car again, I can tell you that!


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

" Are you 18? "
Pax nods no
" Peace "
Pax nods no with shrugs

Me: F'em


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

hao said:


> yesterday, picked up 5 young girls when 1.2 surge.
> I did not know it was a group of 5 girls until they showed up.
> My heart told me that college kids need to save money for a ride, plus it was in surge hrs. So I accept them
> but after it, I told myself :" NEVER PICK UP GROUP OF 4 OR MORE YOUNG KIDS, NEVER!! NO MATTER HOW BIG THE SURGE IS!"
> ...


Most to pretty much all behave in my car at all times.
I pretty blunt and will tell them everything i think.
Cant tell you how many people i kicked out of the car.


----------

